# Set Rental Contract



## lighttechie5948 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi all,

Does anyone have a contract template for set rentals? (Or prop/costume rentals for that matter)

Any help is much appreciated. 

Thanks in advance!

Joe


----------



## Grog12 (Aug 15, 2012)

Check your email same old qualifications of check with your lawyer, and state and local regulations.


----------



## FACTplayers (Aug 20, 2012)

View attachment EQUIPMENT RENTAL AGREEMENT.pdf


If you want something drafted by a lawyer then here you go.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Dec 8, 2014)

FACTplayers said:


> View attachment 7503
> 
> 
> If you want something drafted by a lawyer then here you go.


You da Best!


----------

